
US House votes to restrict Iraqi and Syrian refugees entry - AdeptusAquinas
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34870724
======
AdeptusAquinas
I suppose no one is surprised that the house of representatives showed once
again complete moral cowardice.

